# white bass or hybrid striped?



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

finally got out yesterday and managed one fish. Caught it trolling behind the yak a 2 3/4 " 13g rattling handmade "chubby minnie" that dives to about 2'. Caught bw griggs and oshay. Though the fishing was slow it was a beatiful day to be out (just like right now lol) and I either caught my first hybrid striped bass or got my first F.O. white bass at just over 17". Also fished a silver spoon (johnson sprite 3/8 oz) with no luck. Tight lines.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hard to tell. When it hit did it obout jerk the rod outa ur hands! If so the most likley a wiper! Looks like a whitebass though???
Bobby


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I though it was gonna be a channel cat. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm gonna guess a very nice white bass. The lines are more broke up on the hybrids.
I'm no expert just a guess


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a nice white bass...Just my opinion


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Could be a hybrid....but like mentioned above, the lines aint broken! It would make most sense for it to be a hybrid in that stretch tho..


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

looks like a good un


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like a white bass to me,not enough broken lines,But I am sure one of the experts will chime in soon enough


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

18" from today. Same spot. White or Hybrid? Seems like its hard to tell for sure. Also got a 17" white/hybrid and 16" smallie.


----------



## Crankbait Addict (Mar 12, 2011)

I would say Hybrid Striped Bass for this picture.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

hybrid in that pic


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree hybrid there


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i would say wiper in both.....they have been getting caught there on a regular basis for a month or so now.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can tell by the broken lines, that is a hybrid.
sherman


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I would say white bass in first pic other pic is a hybrid. One thing i also found is that if you look in first pic that is a large fish but it's back is thin well compared to a wiper they are extra thich acrossed back. I got one other day by griggs that was 17 1/2" and weighed almost 3 pounds it's back was twice as thick as any white bass that size i have caught.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Glad to see the OGF Member status wasn't permanent yet again .

And yea once above 17" you should be able to distinguish the two just by the fight alone. Like seriously my buddy hooked into one (17") and I immediately thought it was a Flathead, or a 23"+ S-eye, my jaw literally dropped when I saw a 17" Hybrid pop up. If its fights more like a Crappie = White Bass, If you think you've hooked into a large Catfish or Saugeye only to see what appears to be a White Bass pop up then it's a Hybrid. Once they get bigger they will be the hardest fighting fish in the river, other then big Flatheads. Wait till they get to be 10 pounds! Going to have to add another rod/reel to my setup cause a ML just wont cut it!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And I don't know much about Hybrids but me and a buddy watched a school of them absolutely CRUSH baitfish yet could only get two of them to strike a lure. It was one of the most damming experiences i've had on the water...I know the Ohio river guys could probably answer this best but is there a go-to technique when targeting them? Me and my buddy both catch the piss out of basically whatever but just couldn't connect with standard S-eye/Smallmouth presentations.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I see them doing real well on swim baits and twisters retrieved faster than you're used to  Hey, less snags I guess.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Probably bring up a real good point, both of us are pure finesse when it comes to most fish we target...Those hybrids wanted nothing of it.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think they would be all over a jerk bait right under the surface.... Worth a try....

GarryS


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

The in fishermen guys use soft bodied jerk baits, twitch, twitch, twitch


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'd call both of those hybrids. One way to differentiate between hybrids and white basses is to look at the number of lines that go all the way to the tail. Hybrids and stripers have multiple stripes going to the tail, and whites typically only have one.

Also, the ODNR doesn't list white bass as present in either Griggs or O'Shay, so that's a pretty good indication that they're hybrids.

To catch busting fish, it's best to match the size of your lure to the size of the bait they're hitting. On spinning gear, I like jigs (white twistertails, chartreuse bucktails), flukes and rapala x-raps. They like their food lively, so fast retrieves can work well.

As far as it goes, the line between white, hybrid, and striped is pretty vague, and I think they interbreed quite a bit where all three are present. I really don't find much of a difference in fight between a large white and a small hybrid.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

white bass aren't listed but they are most certainly present in both reservoirs. I've never fished Griggs but have caught plenty of whites at O'shay before they started to stock the hybrids.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Black crappie or warmouth...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm personally also having difficulty. It is either:


A: Black crappie

B: hybrid striper


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Fair enough, and:

http://oh.water.usgs.gov/ohgap/fish_pdf/white_bass.pdf

I think this was taken 2003, so they've been up in there for a while.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Im no fisheries biologist, but my guess is that white bass were in the "scioto" in the dublin area (well, well over) 100,000 years ago(if not millions, maybe billions). Would love to hear from someone more "in the know". Also that first pic looks like it could be a 9" white bass, but i assure it was 17"(when i rotated pic 90 degrees it looks shorter) My gut feeling is that both were hybrids. Whats interesting is that 5 or 6 years ago my brother caught an easily 20"+ white or hybrid in oshaughnessy reservoir(pic is archived somewhere on here probably under member ultralight). 

When did they start stocking hybrids in oshaunesssy res? And how big do white bass get in central ohio?

Definitely excited for the future, just hope the hybrids dont get all "flushed down" to the ohio river, with the way they release water from oshay/griggs in late winter/spring and the typical heavy rains/flooding we get what seems like almost anually these days. Thanks.

Also anyone know the hybrid stocking numbers?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not many up in the Scioto North of Greenlawn. Tons south of there. PS there was probably a glacier over Dublin 100,000 years ago  I think both are hybrids, but who knows. Notice on the USGS map how they stop for the most part in the Scioto North of Downtown.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> When did they start stocking hybrids in oshaunesssy res? And how big do white bass get in central ohio?
> 
> Definitely excited for the future, just hope the hybrids dont get all "flushed down" to the ohio river, with the way they release water from oshay/griggs in late winter/spring and the typical heavy rains/flooding we get what seems like almost anually these days. Thanks.
> 
> Also anyone know the hybrid stocking numbers?


They started stocking them in spring of '09. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=112333&highlight=hybrid&page=2.

Alot of people were wondering whether they were all going to get flushed downstream. IMO this years record spring answered that question as they are still around and being caught on a semi-frequent basis both north and south of Griggs/Oshay, the future looks bright.

And you must be thinking of Hoover or Alum when it comes to water releases. There are no draw downs or scheduled releases on the Scioto, like period. For the most part the only time the by-pass valves are opened is when the water is either extremely high or extremely low. Oshay and Griggs arent actually dam's, rather giant spillways. If the water comes up it's either going over the dam or through it. No holding it back then releasing it at a later date like Alum/Hoover/Delaware etc.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotcha...i was thinking the 1-2 larger late winter and spring times a year after continuous days of heavy rains on already saturated ground (often combined with melting snow)when it gets roaring...like oshay gauge at 14+ feet. I now realize the vast majority of this is water flowing over, not through oshay and griggs dam.

When it is like that do oshay and griggs fully open the "intake valves"? Or close them? 

Ice age, whats that?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They don't mess with the valves unless not enough water is going over the dam for C-Bus water supply downstream. They sometimes turn on the turbine at Oshay to create a bit of power..but only during higher water..and only when it's not broken


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just wanted to toss something in on the Hybrids. I use Spoons (Hopkins Shorty's/Kastmasters) and Sonar/Vibe's for them often. When they are busting fish on top you can cast them a mile and reel as fast as you can till your lure is in the fray and then use a very aggressive jerky retrieve. Sometimes skipping it across the surface, If they are aggressive they will smash it. Once they start to settle down a bit you can drop the spoon deeper and continue to contact them until they move on.
I have also had good success with Sonar/Vibe's. When they aren't as active a nice steady retrieve works well.

I have also had great success with swim baits but the only problem with those are they think Josh makes them so tasty they eat them$$$$$$$


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Gotcha...i was thinking the 1-2 larger late winter and spring times a year after continuous days of heavy rains on already saturated ground (often combined with melting snow)when it gets roaring...like oshay gauge at 14+ feet. I now realize the vast majority of this is water flowing over, not through oshay and griggs dam.
> 
> When it is like that do oshay and griggs fully open the "intake valves"? Or close them?


Oshay operates there generator on a bizarre schedule, not sure if that's due to the fact that it's always breaking down or what, but there really is no rhyme or reason to it. I've seen it on when the water is RAGING and on when there is just a trickle.

Griggs on the other hand only releases water through the pipes when the water level falls below a certain point (when the Oshay gauge is reading 50fps and below to be exact). There may be a few exceptions but for the most part those pipes are dormant year-round until Oshay falls below the 50cfs mark.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

If it's 17 inches I doubt it's a white bass. But if it is VERY nice fish


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Here some I cought last spring,









Some white bass some hybrid, Ive been fishing the scioto since I was 14, and the white bass pop is way down since then but, Ive seen a big change in the past 2yrs. Ive been catching More and bigger too, Maybe in a few springs We will get the Huge School runs like when I was younger. 300+ fish a day with just a jig head every cast


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

A white bass has 1 solid tooth patch on the tongue while a hybrid has a divided tooth patch looking similar to a deer track.


----------

